# Hunting time for rabbits



## Charley (Sep 18, 2005)

What months do you start rabbit hunting. Can it be September? When is it safe to eat them in case of disease?


----------



## rebel76 (Sep 9, 2005)

here in bama our season on rabbit and squirell opens oct.1st. but as a rule of thumb i TRY to wait until after the first frost because of parasites.


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

here in virginia usa our :sniper: season starts january 12. im goin out 2morrow and gonna try to :sniper: a few


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Here in Kentucky season opens split -- Eastern is Nov 1, Western is after the first weekend of modern gun for deer. I like to wait on the first frost. I also like a good rimfire or shotgun w/#5. :sniper:


----------

